# Wow a win against taxes on Tobacco



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

*Court stops NYC suit vs. online cigarette vendor*

Court stops NYC suit vs. online cigarette vendor - Crain's New York Business

This is good news...you never know they could have gone against cigar sites as well


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I hope that US will never have laws like in Canada. We can't order our tobacco from another province. It is just stupid.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

It's about dam time we win one!!


----------



## stogieryan (Aug 3, 2009)

hell yeah!:banana:


----------



## MichaelH (Nov 25, 2009)

Online cigar sales are handled a little different, but this is still really exciting news.


----------



## msilbernagel (Sep 10, 2009)

That's pretty much the case with tobacco (for pipes) in the State of Washington.

:der: :hmm:  :tsk:



pomorider said:


> I hope that US will never have laws like in Canada. We can't order our tobacco from another province. It is just stupid.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

us: 1
them: 48673839594875859349395839408329540540583894059483930505839305

but hey! at least were close


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> us: 1
> them: 48673839594875859349395839408329540540583894059483930505839305
> 
> but hey! at least were close


LMAO, Nice gibson. If this was in Oz though, they would just challenge the 1 win & take it back. *G* Our tobacco tax just went up again, well above the CPI. Great!


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO, Nice gibson. If this was in Oz though, they would just challenge the 1 win & take it back. *G*


Oh, don't worry, the American justice(snicker) system leaves plenty of opportunities for them to appeal that one right back. I love all of these tobacco taxes that President Obama has signed in. Not getting political, just think it's ridiculous since he is a smoker... Shuckins for president!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Shuckins would set up a cigar bombing Tax! No one exempt but the president! LMAO. J/K Shuckins.


----------

